# Gigabyte: Neue Gaming Tastatur vorgestellt



## moddingfreaX (10. Mai 2008)

[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Gigabyte stellte eine neue Gaming Tastatur namens "GK8000" auf den Markt.
Das besondere an der neue Tastatur ist das extravagante Design sowie 11 grell orange gefärbte frei belegbare "Ghost"-Tasten an der Oberseite.
Neben einer ausklappbaren Handauflage und 2 integrierten USB 2.0 Anschlüssen bietet die KG8000 eine eigenen Audio-Prozessor, ein [/FONT][/FONT]C Media 6300, der 2-Kanal Sound sowie den Anschluss eines Mikrofons an die Tastatur ermöglicht.

[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica] 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: Computerbase.de)[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Silencer (10. Mai 2008)

Hio 
hmm aussehn tuts ja nich schlecht.
ABER die hotkeys finde ich sehr umtändlich angebracht
da finde ich sie bei meiner G11 um einiges einfacher zu erreichen.
Un naja um das orange lässt sich streiten.
Ach ja seitwann macht Gigabyte tastaturen.


----------



## push@max (10. Mai 2008)

Naja, so toll sieht sie ja nicht aus.

Was ich nicht verstehe, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Gaming Tastatur einer normalen Tastatur? Ich komme mit meiner normalen auch sehr gut aus und brauche nicht viel Geld in eine solche zu investieren.


----------



## mille25 (10. Mai 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Naja, so toll sieht sie ja nicht aus.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Gaming Tastatur einer normalen Tastatur? Ich komme mit meiner normalen auch sehr gut aus und brauche nicht viel Geld in eine solche zu investieren.



absolut richtig!
ne normale mit nem einigermaßen gutem druckpunkt reich völlig aus!


----------



## TALON-ONE (11. Mai 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Naja, so toll sieht sie ja nicht aus.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Gaming Tastatur einer normalen Tastatur? Ich komme mit meiner normalen auch sehr gut aus und brauche nicht viel Geld in eine solche zu investieren.



Wenn Du´s nicht verstehst, guckst Du 


Cyborg Keyboard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist´n Zockerbrett
Um Längen besser als das hässliche Teil von Gigabyte, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden...


----------



## moddingfreaX (11. Mai 2008)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Wenn Du´s nicht verstehst, guckst Du
> 
> 
> Cyborg Keyboard
> ...



Ahhh... Käptn Future hat zugeschlagen 
Das Ding ist ja mal wirklich grottenhäßlich. Und von Saitek halte ich eh nichts 

Naja... ich bin mit meiner stink normalen Logitech Ultra Flat Keyboard sehr zufrieden. Kein Schnickschnack, Spielereien etc., flache Tasten (find ich persönlich seeeehr wichtig) und edles Design.
Mehr brauch ich nicht!


----------



## mille25 (11. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Ahhh... Käptn Future hat zugeschlagen
> Das Ding ist ja mal wirklich grottenhäßlich. Und von Saitek halte ich eh nichts
> 
> Naja... ich bin mit meiner stink normalen Logitech Ultra Flat Keyboard sehr zufrieden. Kein Schnickschnack, Spielereien etc., flache Tasten (find ich persönlich seeeehr wichtig) und edles Design.
> Mehr brauch ich nicht!



flache tasten geht mal garnicht :>


----------



## push@max (11. Mai 2008)

Mir gefällt so ein auffälliges Design mit den ganzen Lämpchen nicht...aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Der Druckpunkt ist das entscheidene Kriterium wonach ich mich beim Tastaturkauf richte.


----------



## Hellshooter (13. Mai 2008)

Tach

Also mir Persöhnlich gefallen sie Beide nicht bischen was sollte schon dran sein aber nicht zu viel am wichtigsten ist doch das nach einer Lang durch zockten Nacht die Hände nicht im Arsch sind oder???


----------



## Bullveyr (14. Mai 2008)

technisch interessant, weils ne mechanische Tastatur ist, wirds aber afaik nicht mit dt. Layout geben


----------



## TALON-ONE (15. Mai 2008)

Bei der Saitek kannst auf die 12 Seitentasten Makros mit bis zu sechs Tastenkombis drauflegen, außerdem lassen sich auf Druck alle Windows-Tasten deaktivieren und sie hat noch einige Vorzüge mehr.
Auch sehr angenehmen Tastendruck. Ein Zockerbrett halt und nix für Officeartisten 
Hier geht´s nicht um Ultraflat Design Keyboards.


----------



## Hellshooter (15. Mai 2008)

Tach

Ist schon Richtig aber dann nehme ich Persönlich doch Lieber von Logitech die alte G15(Blue Edition) auch wenn sie immer noch ziemlich Teuer ist, finde ich ist es ne gelungende tastatur.


----------



## TALON-ONE (15. Mai 2008)

Hellshooter schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> Ist schon Richtig aber dann nehme ich Persönlich doch Lieber von Logitech die alte G15(Blue Edition) auch wenn sie immer noch ziemlich Teuer ist, finde ich ist es ne gelungende tastatur.



Stimme ich Dir voll zu, mit der zockt sich´s auch ganz gut


----------



## devlin (15. Mai 2008)

Die beste Tasta ist immer noch die mächtige IBM Model M - das Layout lässt gleichzeitiges Drücken von bis zu 12 Tasten zu und die Teile sind extremst präzise und schwer. 

Ich selbst benutze mittlerweise drei von denen. Sie sind allesamt von 1987-1989 gefertigt und befinden sich im Neuzustand:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Mai 2008)

das einzige warum mich die zockertastaturen interessieren ist die hintergrundbeleiuchtung der tasten da brauchst kein licht um eine taste zu suchen und die g15 ist schon geil aber mir persönlich zu teuer und die billigen tastaturen mit hintergrundbeleuchtung gefallen mir nicht ich zocke mit einer standart microsofttastatur das langt mir auch dicke


----------



## push@max (15. Mai 2008)

devlin schrieb:


> Die beste Tasta ist immer noch die mächtige IBM Model M - das Layout lässt gleichzeitiges Drücken von bis zu 12 Tasten zu und die Teile sind extremst präzise und schwer.
> 
> Ich selbst benutze mittlerweise drei von denen. Sie sind allesamt von 1987-1989 gefertigt und befinden sich im Neuzustand:
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu...die Tastatur ist wirklich unzerstörbar, nur der Druckpunkt ist bisschen hart, aber ansonsten eine gute Tastatur.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (15. Mai 2008)

Sowas ist doch mal geil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (15. Mai 2008)

Jo, es gab auch mal eine "Wachstastatur" von Doom3, da war die auch in einer kleinen Box zusammengefaltet...bei Stirb Langsam 3 packt der Computerfreak auch so eine aus


----------



## KTMDoki (21. Mai 2008)

Lucky.Smile schrieb:


> Sowas ist doch mal geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ein Freund von mir hat so eine..

schreibt sich gar net so schlecht, recht angenehm nur sind die Anschläge halt recht weich...

brauchst nur zusammenrollen und fertich zum Transport


----------

